# Anybody join the Black Friday madness?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I drove *very slowly* past a Fry's Electronics store - while on extended layover in L.A. - but resisted the urge to go inside. 

Anybody snag any good deals today?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heck no. I never left the house. I made turkey gravy and a cranberry-quince compote. We are doing the family Thanksgiving tomorrow night....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my mom got a 79 dollar web cam for 9 bucks. we are continuing our shopping tomorrow...sigh. The kids I used to babysit don't require a sitter to watch them when they are left home alone, so I got dragged out of bed a couple of hours earlier than usual. Luckily my mom didn't drag us out early EARLY in the morning. Got dragged out of bed at nine in the morning. Need to charge my kindle for my mom's shopping.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

We went tool shopping in Lowe's today at about 11 a.m. It was pretty calm. We got a shop vac and some assorted tools. That was it for us. 

I just read that two people shot eachother in our local Toys 'R Us. It's a good thing we didn't go there!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I just read that two people shot eachother in our local Toys 'R Us. It's a good thing we didn't go there!


Which one got the last Bakugan?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to mention the WalMart security guard who got trampled to death in NY

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2008/11/28/2008-11-28_worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html

We stayed home.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not to mention the WalMart security guard who got trampled to death in NY
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2008/11/28/2008-11-28_worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html
> 
> ...


That is absolutely appalling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously.  It had me shaking my head.  What is wrong with people?  Serious Black Friday madness.  (Or, as Whoopi called it, African-American madness.)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I stayed home and had a nice, quiet day of Kindleboarding, Kindle reading and a long nap in the afternoon.

I may try to get my son to go to Staples with me today to buy 2 cases of paper. That way, I don't have to lift them. The paper is for the office, not Christmas.

L


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

No Black Friday for me.
My Christmas shopping is 95% done. I plan to start wrapping today so once I get the tree up I'll have packages to go under it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I hunkered down here at home. I live in a quiet subdivision that is 2 miles from a huge shoppping mall.  I read in this morning paper of bad collision at the intersection where I exit the subdivision to go to grocery or onto the main drag.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to work all day but would not have gone shopping anyhow.  What shopping I did do yesterday was done online, it's much safer that way!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

We did venture out to the mall in the afternoon just to see what things were like...and I was really surprised at how empty it was.  There were people...but not tons...and no one was really carrying too many bags.  We didn't buy anything (other than Starbucks).  Doesn't look too good for stores this year other than maybe Walmart.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I also stayed home. It was beautiful here in the ATL yesterday, nice and sunny and warm. Took the dog for a long walk, then caught up on magazine reading (People en espanol, Consumer Reports, and Fortune had been piling up for a while!). Later, I read "The Warden" by Anthony Trollope on my Kindle, while the dog slept next to me and the cat slept on me. All in all, a very nice day. Too nice to ruin by going out shopping!

Today it's cold and rainy, so I will stay home and read again!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Had to go to WalMart and Office Depot to get a few things for my Mom.  Went late in the morning and the stores were almost empty. I did get a 8gb SD card for next to nothing.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Not I!  I even made DH go to the grocery store to get milk and bring home pizza


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You couldn't pay me enough to go out on a Black Friday. I hate shopping as it is. I cannot stand the crowds. I been to the mall here once or twice years ago. I am so not a mall person.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ummm....I did.  

I hit the stores like a swat team at 5:30, armed with all the sales flyers and a list.  This is the first year I did it.  I'm determined that any gifts I buy this year will be on sale.  My day went pretty quick and I thought everyone shopping was pretty civilized.  I'll shop for the rest online, through Cyber Monday.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not to mention the WalMart security guard who got trampled to death in NY
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2008/11/28/2008-11-28_worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html
> 
> ...


That is one of the most appalling things I have ever heard. Trampling someone to death for an opportunity to shop.  And no, I never shop on Black Friday - not even for groceries.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We did venture out in the rain to meet Larry's brother and family at a local Mexican restaurant for lunch. No one wanted to cook or eat leftovers! We took the back roads into town to avoid the mall and walmart traffic. Had a great time!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay!!! I was left alone today. I didn't get dragged along as my family continued their shopping. My brother said he tried to wake me up at seven in the morning, but I gave him a "death glare" as he describes it, then everyone else just left me alone. At least they left me my car just in case I wanted to join them. Instead I took my dog to the dog park, but practically no one was there. There were a bunch of new people there...(sigh)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We went to one store, The Bass Pro Shop. It wasn't in a mall but was a zoo, wall to wall people. My hubby and granddaughter's got what they wanted. That was more than enough for me.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I shopped...but I didn't leave the house.  Got a great deal on a new flat panel tv, but my butt didn't leave the couch.  Got $1000 off the price plus free delivery and set up.  Now THAT'S the way to black friday shop!  I wish I would have been more organized and got some more Christmas shopping done online friday.  Nope, just bought something for myself   !!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard on the news this morning today is "Cyber Day", supposed to be some great bargains on line. I will have to tear myself away from work   and the boards log enough to check it out.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm with Atunah, you couldn't pay me to go to the mall on Black Friday.  As it was, I was busy cooking for Thanksgiving (my family got together on Saturday) so I stayed safely indoors.  Just about every single member of the family has a birthday around Xmas, so there's lots to buy.    However, for the past several years, we have done 99% of it on Amazon which is sweeeeeeeet!  Click and done!  Wrapped, note enclosed and shipped directly to them, and moolah saved to boot!  There's typically one bozo who has a gift on their list not available on Amazon, so we end up having to go to the mall once, but once is more than enough!  I end up wanting to kick the idiots with their stoopid strollers walking super sloooooowly in the middle of the aisle getting in everyone's way.  Even worse is when they put all the crap they bought IN the stroller and then make the screaming rugrat walk.  Argh!!!!!


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

I love going shopping on black friday.  I do it every year.  There were some really great deals on stuff for kids. I do have a funny story from the drive to the sitters house on friday morning.  My son who is 12 asked me why they call it black friday, and my daughter who is 10 looked at him and said "because it's dark outside, duhh." She seriously though that was why.  Kids say the funniest things sometimes.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Black Friday was Kindle Friday for me this year.  My wife and daughters left the house at 3:45 a.m. (!) to head to the mall.  When the dog woke me up around 7:30, all I had to do was take her for a quick stroll, fix a little breakfast for myself and then lose myself in J.D. Robb's "...in Death" series for about 6 hours.  HEAVEN!

They also spent most of Wednesday and half of Saturday shopping and left me at home with the dog and my Kindle.

All in all, a great Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds wonderful Sandypeach. I was OOT all weekend but am looking forward to a Kindling good time this weekend.  

Linda


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I had to work.  Which sounds like a hardship, but isn't b/c nearly everyone takes off, so there's no even a slight possibility of a meeting.  
But it was okay:  I finished my Christmas shopping months ago.  And Chase Visa is of the opinion that I don't need to be buying anything else for myself just now.  Although they did send me two different info packets:
One on a Platinum Disney card....
....one for Shopaholic's Anonymous.

Ah well.

~robin


----------

